# I need help with an old wood shaper.



## Docmitch (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm a relative newcomer to woodworking. I'm in the process of building my workshop and trying to find some older, used tools due to the cost of new precision equipment. I've recently bought an older wood shaper that's partially disassembled but I can't find any info anywhere about this particular machine. 

This machine has a nameplate on the steel floor stand that reads........

Wood Shaper
ser#. Model: WS - 4. 
Made in Taiwan

The plate on the motor reads NORTHWOOD International Machinery. 
3/4 HP, 3450 rpm, 110/220 V, 60HZ, 2 pole, 12/6 Amp. Date: 1985
Made in Taiwan. 

It's got a 18 by 151/2 " cast iron top, belt drive, needless to say, it doesn't have a manual or a magic genie to help me rebuild it. I figure for the $50 I paid for it I could retrofit it with a newer more powerful router motor . IDK. Maybe I'm pissin in the wind. 
Any help IDing this thing would be appreciated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mitch. IDing Taiwanese machines can be tough. I have a King Canada wood planer that was also sold as a Delta, Jet, and several others I can't remember. The one name they are not sold as is the actual factory name as a rule. Your best bet may be to do generic shaper searches or try known Taiwanese equipment sellers like Grizzley and General and see if one of theirs looks like yours and then you might be able to download a manual for it. 

As for the shaper and starting out in woodworking you might not be aware that they are more of a production machine than a hobbyist one. The bits are very expensive. A rail and stile set for a shaper can run around $400 or $500 where as a top of the line router set might be $120 if you shop around. And even with a shaper you'll still need at least a plunge router.


----------



## Docmitch (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. Good idea on searching Taiwanese companies. I'll try that.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm thinking that at 3/4 hp, that it is probably a 1/2" spindle.

HF, Powermatic, General and Shop Fox: 1/2" spindle shapers are 1 hp.I couldn't find any of theirs that were 3/4 hp, so not saying there weren't... 

Grizzly, Delta and Sears Craftsman had 1/2" 3/4 hp models. The table size also matches those 3.

If you find a spindle adapter for 1/2" router bits... you can save money on tooling. If you use a shaper cutter head that accepts a set of replaceable blades, like for a molding cutter head, you can save on tooling. 

Just note that 1/2" spindles are not that common these days for a spindle shaper. Most you find (on the small sizes) nowadays will be for a 3/4" spindle, where you'll have to use a 1/2" to 3/4" adapter. But note on that is that 3/4 hp would be pressed to drive some of the larger 3/4" spindle cutters.

Still searching for you... Was it a single speed reversing or 3-speed? If you can post pictures of what you have... That would help with an ID. Even if not, they are fairly basic in how they go together and maybe that would help in describing how to get you going with that...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this it...?

Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - WS-4 RS-15 five Speed Shaper | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## Daniel_per (Mar 21, 2021)

Will anyone suggest me, which wood shaper should I choose in 2021?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Daniel_per said:


> Will anyone suggest me, which wood shaper should I choose in 2021?


What are you interested in making? As a hobby or professionally? Shapers are generally for industrial use, for hobbyist and light/beginning professional use routers are preferred.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Bob is right on. Unless you need a shaper for some reason a router mounted on a table is a better way to go.


----------

